# Bilder vergleichen, Zusammenfügen



## wolfi9 (16. September 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich möchte folgende Aufgabe lösen und wer kennt ein Programm dazu?

Ich möchte zwei Pixelbilder (Fotos/Scan) übereinanderkopieren. Sie sind in der Regel von verschiedenen Bildquellen . Sie können auch unterschiedlich gross sein und eine unterschiedliche Bildlage besitzen.
Bild i (B1; B2; B3)
In B1 und B2 werden jeweils zwei Passmarken gesetzt. Sie bilden einen Vektor.
In B2 wird der Drehvektor so berechnet, dass er mit dem Vektor aus B1 in Länge und Winkel übereinstiommt.
Dann wird B2 mit diesen Daten transfoormiert.
Nun zum Zusammensetzen:
In der Bildschirmansicht werden B1 (klein) B3 (gross) B2 (klein) nebeneinander dargestellt.
Rechts und links von B3 befinden sich Regler mit denen man den Bildanteil aus B1/B2 regeln kann. In B3 werden die Bilder übereinandergelegt.

In B3 kann man überprüfen ob die Passpunkte richtig gerechnet bzw gesetzt wurden (sollten zusammenfallen).
Zum Schluss soll das "Gesamtbild B3" ohne Passpunkite abgespeichert werden.

Gibt es schon einmal eine Problemlösung?

Wolfi9


----------

